# X rays for horses legs?



## Chevylover96 (Dec 9, 2012)

I recently found out that my 3 year old standardbred that I bought (thinking she was too slow to race) that she was retired due to a fractured pasturn. I genuenly believe that the person I bought her from didnt know. I know the person I bought her from, and I trust her. The people she rescued Winter from on the other hand, they lied to her. Anyway I'm thinking of getting x rays to see if its healed, but I don't know how much I should be expecting to pay? I know they aren't cheap. Then maybe trying runners relief? I've already made up my mind, I'm keeping her. When I bought her even though I didn't know about her leg, I bought her to break to ride, I decided then that even if I could train her, I'd keep her, and pay as much as I had to to get her trained. Well I didn't have to, she was a dream to train, but to me it's the same thing, now I have to pay as much as I have to to fix her leg. I owe her that much, she's been passed around from owner to owner enough. And we have a real bond, so I'm not selling her, as long as she is happy and comfortable with me. So does anyone know how much X-rays are, and maybe how much runners relief costs? And is there anything I can do in the mean time before I do all that? If it helps she was retired from racing 5 months ago, then went to pasture for 3 months, then I got her 2 months ago, unaware of her past injury and trained her w/t under saddle. I stopped riding as soon as she got sore, and did research to find out what's wrong. Now that I know, she will not be ridden or worked for quite sometime while we fix this!!! Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Call your vet and ask for an estimate on x-rays I know they differ vet to vet thats for sure. It's good to hear that you will keep her no matter what. However if it is healed which I'm betting it pretty much has it might have healed awkwardly which is why she gets sore. If not then it might have been pretty close but with the work reinjured it. I hope she ends up being able to being perfectly capable of healing up right :]


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes.. ask for a quote and get x rays, so you know what your dealing with.
I had a simular situation where the bones were shattered and would explode any time. In my case the joint was involed and the vet said you can spend a hundred thousand dollars( Which some people have and still ended up with a lame horse.) 
My vet recommended putting him down because even if left as a pasture pet he would be in pain for the rest of his life. I couldn't do that to him, just because I loved him.


----------



## Chevylover96 (Dec 9, 2012)

I also just found out that she fractured it as a 2 year old... The vet who raced her, clearly didn't care. I assume she had time off or something... Then she raced again, it would bother her every few months so he injected her and kept going until she stopped winning... There's just something about the racing business that bothers me, they're started to young, and they really try to get every penny out of them... Even if it means harming them. I don't know, I guess not everyone's like that, but this particular guy was... Makes me sick to know she suffered like that. When I got her she didn't even know what a treat was, and was scared to make one wrong step... Hopefully we can get this sorted out and she can learn to be a normal horse  she defiantly knows what a treat is now!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

